# Average Salary for a PG working intern



## Kavita Mondal (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

What is the average salary expected for a PG working intern? Will it be enough to be start a living in Australia? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Kavita Mondal said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average salary expected for a PG working intern? Will it be enough to be start a living in Australia? Thanks in advance.


Hi 
Pardon my ignorance , what is a PG working intern?


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi im sure PG means Post Graduate student, not Parental Guide if im right.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

Interns (apart from doctors) are generally an unpaid position....so no salary


----------

